# Share Advertising Techniques for your Rhinestone Business



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

So I haven't see a thread like this yet for the Rhinestone apparel and Decals. 

Figure this would be a cool thread for people to share ideas on how they market and advertise their rhinestone apparel and decals to their local market or on the Web.

This is a new idea we just though of for advertising our rhinestone shirts to thousands and thousands of new customers everyday for FREE. Same old car magnets with a few twists "The Rhinestone World Style". And guess what. It's already increasing our sales. 

Here is a video to see what we did. Please share creative and outside the BOX ideas you come up with for advertising the BLING! I think this post could help alot of people on the forum to hit that LOCAL market for some quick sales. 

YouTube - Rhinestone Car magnets For Local Advertising The Rhinestone Of Shirts And Apparel World

Feel free to contact us with any questions. 

Have a great Day! 

Matt


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

TheDecalWorld said:


> So I haven't see a thread like this yet for the Rhinestone apparel and Decals.
> 
> Figure this would be a cool thread for people to share ideas on how they market and advertise their rhinestone apparel and decals to their local market or on the Web.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your videos always! I'm not as savvy about using the phone apps. Can you give any more tips as to how you learned to use that Microsoft Tag app you were talking about? Just go to the MiS tag page and use it? That looks like a great advertising method!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, Just search Microsoft Tag or QR Codes online. They are free and you can create them for anything. We even use them on our website for games to find hidden discount codes. We have a special code on every item we mail out. Rhinestone car decals have a code with a video on how to install the decals. Sports shirts we send out have a video about our fundraising program. Business cards have a video about everything we can do and also a code to our website. We use them for everything. We even have a special Thank you Video on some business cards. Thanking our valued customers for their purchase. You will notice them in alot of store now. They are huge overseas. Jump on it now. We have been using them for about 6-8 months now and they are awesome. 

We have on on the truck that when they scan it it add us to their phone contact list. Office number, Website, Email address, Directions to the store, and everything we can do. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt...you inspire me

Awesome idea as usual.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Matt,cool stuff your doing!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we put a big yellow banner on our store awning with chrome 'rhinestones' in the work rhinestones and the phrase bling it up. we also hang a few rhinestone shirts at our door (always open when we are) and that brings them in like crazy. 

on a side note we were able to score a closeout on womens shirts, mostly v-neck and purchased everything that was available and now we have shirts that we can create for about $4 total cost but we sell them for $20-$30 each.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I just had someone suggest that I try doing groupon.com. It is a big thing in the ciities and I know my daughter loves it. 

There are other "coupon" type of systems out there as well.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

We advertise on some B2B website, like Alibaba, not a big hit


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Why i can not open the video?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

From what I heard Groupon is not great. Know a couple businesses around here and they said they lost money on the groupon. If you do a groupon do it for a little amount.


----------

